# Camp layout



## chakras (Nov 22, 2017)

Is anyone else having issues with the camp layout not saving.  
I place my gear and get it looking decent and then invite a new guest and my layout hasn't saved even though I know I pressed to save it.


----------



## chakras (Nov 23, 2017)

guess its just me then?


----------

